# קרדיטים 13.08.2012



## Stav Salomon (15/8/12)

קרדיטים 13.08.2012 
אההה!!! לא מאמינה שנגמר.. היה ממש כיף!!!!! 
אז ככה:
 אחרי שנעזרתי בפורום די הרבה (אבל בשקט) ולמדתי מהקרדיטים של כולכן, חשבתי שהמעט שאני יכולה לעשות הוא לחלוק את הקרדיטים שלי לטובת דור העתיד... 
התחתנו ב13.08.2012 באגדת דשא בפרדס חנה.. המקום עצמו מקסים- מאוד יפה ואלגנטי והצוות ממש נחמד ועוזר בהכל... אם יוצא לכם תבקשו את שרון  היא קסם של בנאדם ועושה את הכל פשוט יותר... 
תומר המנהל ארוע היה מצויין ותקתק הכל , האוכל היה מצוין והוסיפו לנו המון מנות שלא היו בתפריט שבחרנו (תודה שרון  )..
הבר היחיד שאגדת דשא עובדים איתו הוא הג'וי בר- אני הייתי ממש לא מרוצה ממנו..  ביקשתי מהמנהל בר לבדוק לי כמה דברים.. כל פעם הוא אמר שיחזור אלי  למחרת ולא חזר.. בסופו של דבר רציתי לשדרג את האלכוהול  (עוד כסף לבר..) ולא עשיתי את זה כי הם פשוט לא התייחסו אליי... אז הבאנו מהבית ודאגנו לעצמנו.. הברמנים עצמם היו סבבה לגמרי. 
צלם- ערן ירדני! היה מצוין.. מאוד מקצועי.. לא מביים אותך... מקסים וכייפי. לא ראיתי עוד את התמונות אבל אני די בטוחה שהוא עשה עבודה מדהימה.. 
מאפרת (באזור אבן  יהודה) - יערית סביניר, הגיעה אליי הביתה ועשתה עבודה מקסימה (אני שונאת איפור.. אז זה די קשה.. ). איפור עדין ויפה.
בתור די ג'יי היה לנו את גבי מחברת קנגרו- כאן זה נהיה קצת מורכב.. הוא מאוד נחמד ומצחיק וכייפי.. והרושם הראשוני ממנו היה מצוין. גם המוסיקת רקע בחתונה הייתה כיפית ומתאימה מאוד.. הבעיה עצמה התחילה במסיבה- ביקשתי בפגישת המוסיקה רק דבר אחד: שתהיה הגבלה על שירים מזרחיים. אני לא אוהבת מוסיקה מזרחית וביקשתי להגביל ל3-4 שירים. כשהתחילה המסיבה גבי התחיל מרצף מזרחי.. אנשים באו לרקוד כי הם רצו לשמוח איתנו..  וגבי הבין את זה כהתלהבות ממזרחי ולכן המשיך עם הרצף עוד הרבהההההההההה אחרי מספר השירים המוגבל.. בסופו של דבר הייתי צריכה לעלות אליו כדי לבקש ממנו להפסיק עם זה. אני מבינה שהרצון הוא שהמסיבה תצליח- אבל אני מכירה את האורחים שלי   ממש לא היה צורך במזרחית.. ביקשנו מסיבת רוק... ולא קיבלנו.. גם לא את 4 השירים שביקשנו שיהיה בטוח. בסופו של דבר אם לכלה לא נעים במסיבה זה בעייתי...


----------



## ronitvas (15/8/12)

עוד תמונות!!!!!!! 
לא איכפת לנו שהיית שקטה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.... קדימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ומזל טוב, כמובן


----------



## Pixelss (16/8/12)

כנראה שנצטרך לחכות 
כי היא כתבה שעדיין אין תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני גם רוצה לדעת מאיפה השמלה!


----------



## ronitvas (16/8/12)

לא חייבים ממש עכשיו.... 
נחכה עד שיגיעו


----------



## Stav Salomon (16/8/12)

אה כן  השמלה... איזה מצחיקה אני... 
השמלה מחנות בתל אביב- קוראים  לה טנטי בקי.. והיא לא חנות של שמלות כלה עקרונית, אבל יש שם גם... 

העלויות שלהן מצחיקות.. עד 3500 שקל.. 

השמלות פשוטות מבדים נעימים.. אני לפחות הייתי מאוד מרוצה


----------



## Stav Salomon (16/8/12)

תודה!!! איזה חמודות  
התמונות היחידות שיש לי כרגע הם מחברים שצילמו  
הדיסק עם התמונות מהמגנטים אמור להיות אצלנו איפשהו.. אני אחפש! 

וברגע שהצלם יביא את התמונות אוסיף... 

שכחתי גם לציין שהרב שלנו היה הרב לנדאו (רב צבאי...) שעשה חופה מתוקתקת נעימה ומצחיקה שכללה בדיוק את מה שצריך ולקחה בדיוק 15 שעה!   ממליצה בחום! 

את העיצוב (המאוד יפה..) של הכל עשה לנו שושן צחור בחדרה... יצא מהמם...


----------



## Stav Salomon (16/8/12)

15 שעה= רבע שעה  
מסתבר שאני מתרגשת מקרדיטים...


----------



## שני וארי (16/8/12)

השמלה של פיצקע??? היא מהממת...


----------



## Stav Salomon (17/8/12)

כן.. נראה לי שכן.. 
ולפחות כשאני הייתי שם היא הייתה האחרונה..  היא בהריון ממש מתקדם..אז אולי כדאי להתקשר לחנות לבדוק אם רוצים.. 

אני אולי מתכננת למכור את שלי (היא בניקוי יבש אז יש זמן להחליט) אם מישהו מעוניינת


----------



## Stav Salomon (17/8/12)

מישהי כמובן.. 
אלא אם כן יש מישהו שרוצה  אותה  גם מקובל עלי.


----------



## orugasan (18/8/12)

שמלה מדהימה!


----------

